# Game (Assassin's Creed) keeps crashing with wierd graphical glitch



## Tomdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey,

Assassin's Creed keeps crashing on me like this:






I have to do a hard reboot to restart the computer as it is totally locked up.

System Specs:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
BFG Nvidia 8800GT OC2
Abit IP35 mobo
2GB GeIL ultra low latency DDR2 RAM
Windows XP SP2

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 14, 2008)

That's your card artifacting!

It's one of two things;

Your card is over-clocked too high OR your card is getting two hot...

Have you over-clocked your card?
Also, can you download Rivatuner and tell us the temperature of your card please?

I know that the GT's had a problem with the fans, they came stock at something silly like 12%...


----------



## PabloTeK (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm guessing the 8800GT is getting pretty hot, try pointing a fan at the back of the card if you can (without resting one on it) to see if youc an cool it down.


----------



## Tomdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

The card was running at around 80c while playing the game. Downloaded Rivatuner and manually set the fan speed to 75%. It was making a tremendous noise but it allowed me to play the game for a bit longer before it packed up again with a error about the display drivers stopped responding. From what I have gathered Assassin's Creed has been causing alot of cards to overheat for no apparent reason (Buggy coding?). Don't really see why Assassin's Creed should cause my card to overheat when Crysis with everything on High does not.

Should I try and up the fan speed even more or does anyone have any suggestions?

Oh I also have the Antec 900 Gaming case and it has a fan that draws air from the outside and passes it over the graphics card to provide even more cooling.


----------



## Verve (Apr 14, 2008)

80c is pretty high but its not horribly hot, I would guess that's not the problem


----------



## WeatherMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah like said above thats not too hot ^

Would be good to run rivatuner tho, put the card back down to stock if its OCed, run the fan at 100% an maybe add another fan if it doesnt cool down too much, then try rerunning the game


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha... "8800GT *OC* edition" 

Problem solved


----------



## oregon (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah, downclock your card to 600 core 900 memory and you should be fine. 

btw, do you get hangups when playing assassins creed? I get around 40-50 fps (max settings) but it will occasionally pause for a second or two, then be fine. this isn't a hardware problem is it?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oregon, is this during the beginning of the game?


----------



## Tomdarkness (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't really want to underclock the graphics card as I might as well payed £60 less and got a normal 8800GT. The strange thing is that I can run other, more demanding, games perfectly fine.


----------



## hermeslyre (Apr 15, 2008)

Try unplugging your internet connection. Really. 

http://arstechnica.com/journals/thu...ssins-creed-on-the-pc-bad-ui-bad-drm-bad-port

The game features DRM from hell, it causes crashes. Other than that, it appears that Ass. creed is allergic to Nvidia card, the above link has a screenie of your exact same graphical artifacting. The game is bugged to hell.

I played the leaked version a month ago, my nvidia card didn't have any problems and I didn't didn;t hit a sngle crash till the expected Jerusalem. It seems the devs hadn't screwed the game up at that point.


----------



## mrbojangles9211 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am guessing it is the game itself. I just read an article on how terrible the PC version is. I wish I had the link but I already X-ed out.


----------



## hermeslyre (Apr 15, 2008)

mrbojangles9211 said:


> I am guessing it is the game itself. I just read an article on how terrible the PC version is. I wish I had the link but I already X-ed out.



There's a link right above you, no worries.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2008)

Try what Andy has suggested!

... If that doesn't work, whack the fan up to 100% and like Paul said, try sticking a fan on the top of the card.

In your Antec 900, do you have a side fan?
If not, add one!


----------



## oregon (Apr 16, 2008)

i disabled my internet and i got no more pauses! thanks soooooo much. it is now alot more enjoyable.


----------



## hermeslyre (Apr 16, 2008)

oregon said:


> i disabled my internet and i got no more pauses! thanks soooooo much. it is now alot more enjoyable.



Glad I could help! What a weird problem huh?


----------



## Tomdarkness (Apr 16, 2008)

Still crashes with the fan at 100%. I don't have a side fan although it seems a bit excessive to get one game to work, even cranking up the GPU fan seems excessive. Might try to contact Ubisoft but ill most likely get some idiot in a call center who does not have a clue..



Kornowski said:


> Try what Andy has suggested!
> 
> ... If that doesn't work, whack the fan up to 100% and like Paul said, try sticking a fan on the top of the card.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tomdarkness said:


> Still crashes with the fan at 100%. I don't have a side fan although it seems a bit excessive to get one game to work, even cranking up the GPU fan seems excessive. Might try to contact Ubisoft but ill most likely get some idiot in a call center who does not have a clue..



Turn it down immidiately! 100% will decrease your fan life drastically!


----------



## Tomdarkness (Apr 16, 2008)

I am really stuck on what to do then. Do you think its worthwhile contacting BFG about it?



oscaryu1 said:


> Turn it down immidiately! 100% will decrease your fan life drastically!


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2008)

Tomdarkness said:


> I am really stuck on what to do then. Do you think its worthwhile contacting BFG about it?



Have you tried disabling your internet?


----------



## oregon (Apr 16, 2008)

Internet wouldn't probably won't make a difference, it just pauses the game when it tries to contact. 

Have you tried downclocking yet? It will probably only take 10 or 20 MHz slower to fix it if the overclock is the problem. The performance difference from doing this would be very minimal. 

you could try and RMA it, but that will likely take a few weeks and it could be easier to fix it yourself.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Moral - Don't get Pre-OC'd video cards.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 17, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Moral - Don't get Pre-OC'd video cards.



Do it yourself


----------

